# 2019 quota results



## JHannah92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone got the email? I've heard a couple folks got notified, but my application still says "pending draw". Just curious if anyone else is still waiting.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 20, 2019)

I haven't received a notification email yet. The site still says "pending draw" for mine as well.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 20, 2019)

still waiting


----------



## tr21 (Feb 20, 2019)

I think the guy who hits the sort button is in a meeting


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 20, 2019)

Word is they had some problems but would be starting the pick process yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mine is still pending as well.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 20, 2019)

just heard the draw is being delayed until may 16th


----------



## ssramage (Feb 20, 2019)

Mine still says pending draw.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 20, 2019)

SCPO said:


> I got e-mail saying my quota application has changed but my account says drawing pending



Same here.


----------



## Brcook0922 (Feb 20, 2019)

I contacted dnr said emails would be sent later today that was at 1230


----------



## scottyd917 (Feb 20, 2019)

Denied


----------



## SCPO (Feb 20, 2019)

scottyd917 said:


> Denied


ME 2


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 20, 2019)

Well alrighty then..... I put in for a place with a point and got denied. The past draws there are 100% with a single point. SMH.


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Got selected for 1st hunt on the Hilliard tract. New wma so I've got some scouting to do.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 20, 2019)

Rejected


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 20, 2019)

Just found out I'm in for Oconee 1st hunt.


----------



## 1982ace (Feb 20, 2019)

River Creek bound 1st hunt
Was my 10th year putting in.


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 20, 2019)

They are rolling in fellas. Good luck . Going on pri


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 20, 2019)

Points system


----------



## Mark K (Feb 20, 2019)

Got mine


----------



## ssramage (Feb 20, 2019)

1982ace said:


> River Creek bound 1st hunt
> Was my 10th year putting in.



I put in with 9 points and got rejected.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 20, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well alrighty then..... I put in for a place with a point and got denied. The past draws there are 100% with a single point. SMH.



A hunt I routinely got drawn for with zero points hasn’t gotten me picked for two years now.


----------



## 1982ace (Feb 20, 2019)

I plan on calling dnr tomorrow but does anyone know if I got picked for a hunt, can someone accompany me? I know I would be the only one to harvest a bird but would like a buddy to come. 
Also how many are you allowed? First time on a turkey quota, thanks


----------



## frogtownbuck (Feb 20, 2019)

Just got mine,headed to BF Grant.


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 20, 2019)

I finally got my email for ‘points only.’

Still waiting on daughters youth hunt results.


----------



## Katalee (Feb 20, 2019)

Fall line Almo , first hunt. No points wagered.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 20, 2019)

I gained some points......ugh


----------



## Dbender (Feb 20, 2019)

1982ace said:


> I plan on calling dnr tomorrow but does anyone know if I got picked for a hunt, can someone accompany me? I know I would be the only one to harvest a bird but would like a buddy to come.
> Also how many are you allowed? First time on a turkey quota, thanks


rules say up to three in party???? not real clear, let us know what you find out.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Feb 20, 2019)

Finally!!!! After 10 years of applications, I have finally been drawn for River Creek. Now I am praying for good weather. Good luck and stay safe fellas.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 20, 2019)

Got picked for mine


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Dbender said:


> rules say up to three in party???? not real clear, let us know what you find out.


Think that means you can have 3 people apply as a group. Last time I asked, you could have someone tag along as long as they didn't participate in the hunt, such as calling etc. That was many years ago, though.


----------



## Duff (Feb 20, 2019)

Got it


----------



## Dbender (Feb 20, 2019)

JHannah92 said:


> Think that means you can have 3 people apply as a group. Last time I asked, you could have someone tag along as long as they didn't participate in the hunt, such as calling etc. That was many years ago, though.


Ill call tomorrow and try to find out also.  Half the time I call I never get a clear answer.


----------



## deerhuntintaxi (Feb 20, 2019)

I got mine, drawn for Rum Creek first hunt! It’ll be my first time there


----------



## Bearman (Feb 20, 2019)

Got drawn 2nd hunt Joe Kurz. Anybody ever been on this hunt?


----------



## charlescsmith82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Does anybody know when they will let you know about the youth hunts?


----------



## duckr85 (Feb 20, 2019)

Drawn for Dukes Creek 2nd Hunt. Seems like it is a beautiful place and has a decent turkey population.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 20, 2019)

1982ace said:


> I plan on calling dnr tomorrow but does anyone know if I got picked for a hunt, can someone accompany me? I know I would be the only one to harvest a bird but would like a buddy to come.
> Also how many are you allowed? First time on a turkey quota, thanks


Not DNR, but what I’ve been told in the past is on youth hunts they must be accompanied by an adult who can call and assist in the hunt but cannot actually harvest a bird.
I was told on a regular hunt I could take a guest, but that guest cannot assist in any way with the hunt. They can film and that’s it. No calling, no carrying anything, no anything except filming for my particular case. 
I’ll be curious what they tell you.


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2019)

I got selected for mine !


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 21, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Not DNR, but what I’ve been told in the past is on youth hunts they must be accompanied by an adult who can call and assist in the hunt but cannot actually harvest a bird.
> I was told on a regular hunt I could take a guest, but that guest cannot assist in any way with the hunt. They can film and that’s it. No calling, no carrying anything, no anything except filming for my particular case.
> I’ll be curious what they tell you.



This is what I have been told by the LEO.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 21, 2019)

My son and I got the first Hilliard Tract WMA


----------



## SCPO (Feb 21, 2019)

Bearman said:


> Got drawn 2nd hunt Joe Kurz. Anybody ever been on this hunt?


I hunted there last year second hunt. They had burned a big portion of place I hunted year before on first hunt about a month before second hunt


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 21, 2019)

BASS1FUN said:


> My son and I got the first Hilliard Tract WMA


Have you found any maps of the place? Info is sparce online


----------



## 4x4Taco (Feb 21, 2019)

I got picked for Standing Boy. I have 9 days in April to make something happen.


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm chosen for rum creek...now i don't know what the heck to do.


----------



## scottyd917 (Feb 21, 2019)

jfarrell30339 said:


> I'm chosen for rum creek...now i don't know what the heck to do.



I used to hunt some property adjacent to that place, lots of birds where I was at. Also did some work on the WMA, always saw plenty of activity. Good luck


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 21, 2019)

More priority points.


----------



## jharrel7 (Feb 21, 2019)

Di-Lane first hunt


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 21, 2019)

1982ace said:


> I plan on calling dnr tomorrow but does anyone know if I got picked for a hunt, can someone accompany me? I know I would be the only one to harvest a bird but would like a buddy to come.
> Also how many are you allowed? First time on a turkey quota, thanks



I'd try to talk to the GW who patrols the area of your hunt.  I've gotten conflicting answers on this from different wardens.  Some say a non-hunting guest is fine.  Some say it's only you.  I even had two of them arguing with each other when I asked this question at the DNR table at the buckarama a few years ago.  One said he'd write a ticket and the other said it's legal.  I'd even go as far as to record my phone call if I was taking a guest on a quota hunt, but that's just me not trusting anyone who works for the government


----------



## 1982ace (Feb 21, 2019)

I talked to a nice lady at game management in Albany and was told someone can tag along but can’t have a gun or assist in any way with the hunt. Pretty much observe or run a camera.Kind of stinks but oh well.
I can understand not being able to shoot, but not calling or anything is overboard in my opinion. In my eyes that’s part of the excitement having someone to share it with


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 21, 2019)

JHannah92 said:


> Have you found any maps of the place? Info is sparce online


I saw it on the interactive map it is south of the other 3 tracts


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 21, 2019)

point for me


----------



## Dbender (Feb 21, 2019)

I talked with law enforcement side.  He said if your name isn't listed ,you aren't allowed.  It makes sense, why have a quota if anyone could come just to listen for birds or scout around while you are trying to hunt?  Little confusion between game management side and enforcement side.  He stated you can apply as a group if you want to hunt with someone else.  I'm not bringing anyone...


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 21, 2019)

Got my priority points so I've got 3 turkey points.... when wagering points for a hunt not picked on do they take the points like a gamble?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 21, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Got my priority points so I've got 3 turkey points.... when wagering points for a hunt not picked on do they take the points like a gamble?


If so that really stinks. One year equals one point so if I save up over many years I still may get rejected?


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Feb 21, 2019)

scottyd917 said:


> I used to hunt some property adjacent to that place, lots of birds where I was at. Also did some work on the WMA, always saw plenty of activity. Good luck


Thanks!  We shall see.


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 21, 2019)

BASS1FUN said:


> I saw it on the interactive map it is south of the other 3 tracts


Yeah I saw that. I'm hoping to find something showing roads, safe zones, etc. Got a lot of area to scout in the next few weeks


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 21, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> If so that really stinks. One year equals one point so if I save up over many years I still may get rejected?


Negative. You won't lose any points if you're not drawn.


----------



## Timberman (Feb 21, 2019)

Denied!


----------



## AliBubba (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm in for Wilson Shoals..


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 21, 2019)

JHannah92 said:


> Negative. You won't lose any points if you're not drawn.


I've always wondered about that.... thanks for the info. I've gone on quota deer hunt's a few times and never been turned down so I had no clue. Strange they call it a wager


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 21, 2019)

another rejection...got a pile now


----------



## armyvet4583 (Feb 21, 2019)

First time applying. Got picked 3rd hunt Griffin ridge


----------



## DSGB (Feb 21, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> A hunt I routinely got drawn for with zero points hasn’t gotten me picked for two years now.



Same here.


----------



## mhammock (Feb 21, 2019)

Di Lane first hunt


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 21, 2019)

Still haven’t heard on daughters youth application?


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 21, 2019)

Received my priority point, but waiting on a youth hunt email.


----------



## jharrel7 (Feb 22, 2019)

1982ace said:


> I plan on calling dnr tomorrow but does anyone know if I got picked for a hunt, can someone accompany me? I know I would be the only one to harvest a bird but would like a buddy to come.
> Also how many are you allowed? First time on a turkey quota, thanks


----------



## Mark K (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes, three hunters on one application can apply for the same hunt. If you and two others were on the application then they should have gotten an email as well. 
If you applied individually and you got drawn and they didn’t then only you can go and hunt. Based on some of the comments it would pay to call ahead to the district that your WMA is in to get confirmation on a nonhunting guest.


----------



## cam88 (Feb 22, 2019)

Got points!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 22, 2019)

Denied


----------



## jharrel7 (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Yes, three hunters on one application can apply for the same hunt. If you and two others were on the application then they should have gotten an email as well.
> If you applied individually and you got drawn and they didn’t then only you can go and hunt. Based on some of the comments it would pay to call ahead to the district that your WMA is in to get confirmation on a nonhunting guest.


Every year I get a different answer. Yesterday I called one and he told me that I could bring someone, but they couldn't bring a gun. Years past I was told yes and they could hunt, no they couldn't. Can film but that's it ect. It goes on.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 25, 2019)

Well they would get the ticket if caught, not you, lol.


----------



## turkeycutter123 (Feb 25, 2019)

First time ever applying and got chosen for Ocmulgee First Hunt. Lookng forward to it


----------



## Jack Flynn (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone get Ohoopee Dunes? I can save you a bunch of scouting as I've spent 3 days down there and didn't get drawn.


----------



## Grizzly Fisher (Feb 25, 2019)

I got drawn for the 1st hunt at Dukes Creek. Anyone ever had any luck here?


----------



## Hahn88 (Feb 25, 2019)

I got picked (Lucky) Oconee WMA 1st hunt. It's my first Turkey Quota hunt. Now I have to do some homework, I've never been there before.


----------



## Dbender (Feb 26, 2019)

turkeycutter123 said:


> First time ever applying and got chosen for Ocmulgee First Hunt. Lookng forward to it


If they don't fix the roads going to need a 4x4 and maybe a chainsaw.  For whatever reason they don't maintain Ocmulgee as well as other wma's.


----------



## turkeycutter123 (Feb 27, 2019)

yeh just went and scouted there yesterday and man the roads were awful in and around the check in station. still could manage to get by some of the bad parts but had to turn around in a few spots. Areas i did get to look at appeared promising tho.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 27, 2019)

Never applied before and no points except from a gator quota application, drawn for Di Lane Second Hunt...heard there's no birds there so no reason for you first week guys to go.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 27, 2019)

got mine. got my 3rd choice. Good enough for me.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 1, 2019)

going to chickasawhatchee  3rd hunt


----------



## cddogfan1 (Mar 1, 2019)

got 1st hunt at Chickasawhatchee . Used 2 points.  Will be my 1st home there.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 2, 2019)

Well, I made the best of my 2019 Quota until my little one started running a fever on day two of my hunt. Wife called and said he was 103.1 so, I packed it up and came home to help tend to his needs. Funny to me how I said I wouldn’t let anything get in the way of 9 years worth of rejections. Life and mindsets change when you throw kids in the mix. Fortunately, for me, I was able to tag a bird on this hunt. I saw more birds in two days of hunting River Creek than I did 3 years worth of hunting two other WMAs. This will probably be my only adult hunt on River Creek and I can honestly say 10 years of waiting was worth it. I had a blast and look forward to taking my kids in the future. God bless and hunt safe!


----------



## Mark K (Jun 2, 2019)

Tail Chaser said:


> Well, I made the best of my 2019 Quota until my little one started running a fever on day two of my hunt. Wife called and said he was 103.1 so, I packed it up and came home to help tend to his needs. Funny to me how I said I wouldn’t let anything get in the way of 9 years worth of rejections. Life and mindsets change when you throw kids in the mix. Fortunately, for me, I was able to tag a bird on this hunt. I saw more birds in two days of hunting River Creek than I did 3 years worth of hunting two other WMAs. This will probably be my only adult hunt on River Creek and I can honestly say 10 years of waiting was worth it. I had a blast and look forward to taking my kids in the future. God bless and hunt safe!


Pretty sure I called that on either this post or another and someone said it wasn’t all that, lol. 
Glad you had a successful hunt. Hats off to you for putting priorities first. Hope the little one was ok.


----------

